
Show HN: SingleFileZ – Save a web page in a HTML file which is also a zip file - gildas
https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/SingleFileZ
======
SanchoPanda
This is clever, many of the benefits of epubs - organization,convenient
sharing, filesize - without the conversion step.

The mobile compatiblity and well thought out defaults are appreciated as well.
Thanks for sharing.

------
gildas
Here is an example of file produced by the extension:
[https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/SingleFileZ/blob/master/ex...](https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/SingleFileZ/blob/master/example/data%20URI%20scheme%20-%20Wikipedia.html)

------
severine
I love it.

Any chance of further integration with browser bookmarks? That would be even
lovelier.

~~~
gildas
Thanks! That's an interesting suggestion. Could you give me more details?

~~~
severine
When I save a page with SingleFileZ, I can open it again from my downloads
folder, or from the browser's downloads list.

I'd like to, somehow, be able to choose between the archived version and the
real link when opening a bookmarked/previously saved page.

Another thing: Currently I'm unable to save pages when in Reader View mode, is
there any workaround to this?

Congratulations, great job!

~~~
gildas
Thanks for the details and the kind words. I need to see how the bookmarks API
works. I've never played with it until now. Unfortunately, extensions can't
run in the Reader View mode. I don't know any workaround to this. However, it
could be possible via Selenium/Geckodriver (SingleFile can run via the command
line interface) but I did not do the test.

~~~
severine
Thanks for answering!

Maybe it's a silly thought or beyond the scope of SingleFileZ, but could you
implement the reader view on your side, like some "save in reader view" option
where it would save the whole page, then trim it _reader view style_?

One of my use cases are cooking recipes, which usually come from bloated sites
and weigh in the Mbs, but are only a few Kb on reader mode.

~~~
gildas
You're welcome. I'm glad people are interested in my projects too ;)

Implementing a Reader view is hard, I guess. It looks like it's almost
impossible to write a program to be able to do it in a generic way for all
existing websites. If one day I find a trick to do so, I'll implement it.

By the way, did you try the "Save selection" feature (cf. the contextual
menu)? It allows you to save only the selected part of the webpage. With
Firefox, you can even select multiple parts of the page by holding the Ctrl
key while selecting contents.

~~~
severine
> _By the way, did you try the "Save selection" feature_

Wow, I didn't... duh! Works great, very very nice!

~~~
gildas
:)

~~~
severine
Just a last note to state that I'm delighted with the detailed and thorough
preferences.

I don't know if that's your work or if it comes from the forked project, but
anyway, congrats and thanks for such a useful addon, keep it up!

~~~
gildas
Thank you very much! I'm the author of both projects (and zip.js too actually)
;). By the way, if you can, do not hesitate to leave a review on the Mozilla
Add-Ons Store.

------
helb
MHTML is around for ~20 years (since IE 5.0) –
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MHTML](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MHTML)

~~~
gildas
Can you open your MHTML page in any browser (supporting JS)? Firefox or
Safari, for example, don't support MHTML. Moreover, MHTML is more and more
becoming a proprietary format (cf. for example the serialization of shadow
root contents).

------
mikaelmorvan
Brilliant ! What a great idea, even if I don't know what to do whith that :D

~~~
gildas
You could archive pages! ;)

------
vxNsr
Forgive me for asking but what is the purpose of this?

~~~
gildas
Because I can (it's HN, isn't it?). Maybe also to offer a technical solution
for browsers that don't support MHTML.

